# Vinegar and septic tanks!



## needstoknowmore (Feb 6, 2005)

I be very confused!!! Not hard to do.. Growing up I was always told not to put pickle juice down the sink. Now I keep reading about using vinegar in the laundry!!! And that it is good for the septic systems. I feel very lucky to have never had a problem with a septic tank and would like to keep it that way. So this has me in a bit of a pickle!!!! Can any body help me????? :shrug:


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Whether you have a 500 or 1,000 gallon tank even one gallon of vinegar would only be a 1/500 or 1/1,000 dilution. Your tank won't even notice it.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

We use vinegar all the time...although folks have told us that we have needed a new septic for the past 9 years! I would love to hear some imput from others as well though!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I assume whoever told you this was concerned that vinegar might lower the pH (or increase the acidity) of the septic tank contents. As Ken mentioned, there is significant dilution by the sewage in the tank. What Ken didn't mention, is that there is also much buffering capacity by sewage as well. The pH of the sewage will likely not change at all due to the combined effect of dilution and buffering capacity.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

We've used vinegar in the laundry for years. The only common household item that I know of that hurts the septic system is anti-bacterial soap. We only use regular homemade soap now after having our system pumped this past summer. The guy looked into the tank and asked if we used anti-bacterial soap. It may not be welcome on your hands, but bacteria is a must for the septic.


----------



## rockinl (Mar 23, 2006)

What about adding yeast? My MIL said she has neighbors who routinely add yeast for good "activity". Does anyone do that???


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I divert my washer into a grey water system. Septic tank is 18 years old...never had any problems, never pumped out.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

pouring a small amount of pickle juice shouldn't have any bad affect on a normal operating septic tank system. You'r not going to pour gallons upon gallons of vinegar into your tank, are you? If that were the case, it could change the balance in the chemistry that might affect biodegredation, but I would think it would take an awful lot of any one substance like vinegar to do that.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

My father was a plumber and very anal about all things plumbing. I never heard him say anything about vinager and our septic system. If he were still with us I would ask, but believe me, if he had ever mentioned, it I would remember.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

rockinl said:


> What about adding yeast? My MIL said she has neighbors who routinely add yeast for good "activity". Does anyone do that???





the mama said:


> I divert my washer into a grey water system. Septic tank is 18 years old...never had any problems, never pumped out.


I give up


----------

